# some seedlings!



## OR.O (Nov 11, 2015)

just ''few'' years of patience for flowering size  some of my paphiopedilum seedling, most of them are multiflora or primary hybrid 





from left to right:
P. Harold Koopowitz ( Roth ‘’Starship’’ SM/DOG x Malipoense ‘’Graue'' SM/DOG )
P. Hung Sheng Spring ( Anitum x Delenatii Vinicolor )
P. Haynaldianum Album
P. Woluwense
P. Dianthum
P. Antium x Wayne Booth









are they too light green?


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2015)

they look perfectly grown to me. nice work!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2015)

Yep, looking fine.


----------



## troy (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks healthy


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2015)

They look great, Aldo. Maybe they will be blooming soon.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 11, 2015)

Those are gorgeous, well grown plants!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yup...good growing on display here.


----------



## OR.O (Nov 11, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> They look great, Aldo. Maybe they will be blooming soon.



do you think the Harold Koopowitz is already blooming size? the leafs are about 17cm, all of other looks too small to me


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2015)

We can hope...


----------



## OR.O (Nov 11, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> We can hope...



oh yes, here I've two little guys

P. Sukhakulii var Aureum SM/DOG x self





P. Emersonii


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2015)

They are all good-looking plants. It seems you are taking good care of them.


----------



## OR.O (Nov 11, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> They are all good-looking plants. It seems you are taking good care of them.



thank you! I try my best, I'm used to reading everything I can for a good growing, tomorrow I'll post my Phragmipedium, 3 Kovachii hybrids


----------



## Marco (Nov 11, 2015)

Good healthy bunch you got going there!


----------



## abax (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice young plants. Be patient with Paphs. I grew many other orchids before growing slippers and they are
teaching me patience..


----------



## orchidman77 (Nov 12, 2015)

They look great! I will affirm the patience comments...

David


----------



## troy (Nov 12, 2015)

Emersonii can be very persnickity, I'd read up on culture info on that one, from my experience they commit suicide lol..


----------



## OR.O (Nov 13, 2015)

troy said:


> Emersonii can be very persnickity, I'd read up on culture info on that one, from my experience they commit suicide lol..



I take the Emersonii out on my window with absolutely no respect and care :drool: I hope that ''your Majesty'' likes it :rollhappy:


----------



## OR.O (Nov 13, 2015)

I got some new entries here 







and at just about 500 years to blooming size .....


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice stuff. The HK will probably when it is 34cm


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2015)

great looking plants.


----------



## calypso (Jul 9, 2016)

nice!


----------

